# Dejavoodoo114 Kidding Thread - Breeding Time!



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 26, 2017)

So, I decided to start a kidding thread this year. I finally managed to figure out the breeding/kidding dates of my does this year using a marking harness. There was only one doe I missed. I was able to confirm that my 5 does were pregnant using blood samples sent to biopryn. That made my life considerably easier! The first time I sent in the blood samples, only my fainting goat was pregnant. This concerned me so I brought my buck, Henry VIII, in for a BSE. His swimmers were perfect but he had had a bout with haemonchus 2 months earlier and the vet told me that would have killed/depleted his sperm for a while. 1 week later he was breeding my girls and they took.

Well, I got home from a long day at school on Friday. I was still in my car when my neighbor called to tell me he thought one of my does had kidded in the pasture. I told him that wasn't possible! I wasn't ready and the first isn't due until March 14th!! That there was only one doe I wasn't sure of her due date... Then he told me it was my black doe with a black kid...  Guess which girl's due date I didn't know!?! 



 
That is Iris's new doeling!

We were quite grateful to our neighbor for noticing as Iris's teats were messed up by her previous owner misusing a milking machine. No kids she has ever had has managed to actually nurse off of her. Of course, we generally bottle feed anyway but with her there is no room for error. Luckily we got to her in time to be able to give her colostrum. 





She took to bottle feeding very easily!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 26, 2017)

So now I will just be waiting for my other's to kid. 

Pecan is next and is due March 14th. This is a pic of her last year.


 

Corley is next, due on March 19th. The only picture I have of her is when she was a few days old, she is now a year and a half and is the daughter of Chloe. She is the one checking out my shoe. Her brother is on the left and half out of the screen.


 

Dunfhlaith is due March 21st. She is near the same age as Corley and I don't have recent photos of her either! Her brother is on the left. She is Pecan's daughter. 


 

Chloe is last, due March 22nd. This picture of her is from last year, or the year before... I'm not sure.


 

Luckily for me Pecan and Corley are due during Spring Break. Hopefully Dunfhlaith and Chloe will come a little early!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 26, 2017)

So cute!!

Can you elaborate on what happened to your doe's teats because of the milking machine? Just curious!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 26, 2017)

There was a case of mastitis, one side was continued to be milked and ended up Very uneven. They also had a bad habit of leaving the milking machine on too long. It has been a while so I have stopped thinking about it beyond that improper use of the milk machine caused it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2017)

Congratulations on the doeling!

Can't wait to see the new kids


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 26, 2017)

We were so glad for the doeling! And quite disappointed that there was only one. All her other kiddings have produced triplets... However, 1 doe is better than 3 bucks like last year!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes! Much better!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 27, 2017)

Congrats and can't wait for more kidding pics! I LOVE me some nubians


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 28, 2017)

Pecan was my favorite. She was highly parasite resistant and able to turn minimal forage into milk and meat on her bones easily. About 20 minutes after my last post we found her dead in the pasture. I took her in to UT to get a necropsy done Monday morning. I do not have the results yet.

I have had plenty of goats get sick as I learned about caring for and raising goats. That is the main reason I have such a small herd. I culled every goat who was easily susceptible to parasites or otherwise needed what I considered "extra" care. Pecan is so strong in the attributes I liked I have been speaking to my vet about embryo transfer... No longer relevant... 

So, I finished posting these pics and went out to the pasture to check on my girls with the family. The boys beat me down there and found Pecan in the shed. I checked her out when I got there. She had clearly just kidded and just died but we could find no kids around. I checked to be sure there was no dystocia and no kids inside. We spent the next two hours (until dark) looking all over the 9 acre goat pasture for her kid(s). There was no sign. The pasture is partially wooded, filled with brush and stickers and such. There are some areas we can't even get to but the goats generally eat the outsides of those areas (they are slowly decreasing their size). Normally, if a goat kids in that pasture we find them quickly because of the noise. There was no noise Sunday night. We never found a kid.

During all of our searching, Wesson (our injured pyr) refused to leave Pecan's body. He wouldn't let any of the goats or Kimber near her. She was due either the 14th or 22nd of March. We had planned to put her in the kidding stall about a week before her due date.  

Honestly, I love all my goats and have been sad when one passed. But Pecan was my shining star... The DHIR and Linear Appraisal paperwork is glaring at me from the table right now. I don't see much point without her. Not really sure where to go from here.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

So sorry, that is awful.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 28, 2017)

That's horrible - I'm so sorry!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 28, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about Pecan, can't imagine how heartbroken you are.  If you heard no sounds while searching, maybe the kid(s) didn't survive either.  I hope the necropsy gives you some answers.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 28, 2017)

I am pretty sure the kids did not survive. I actually believe they(it) may have been still born.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 28, 2017)

UT just called with their preliminary necropsy findings. They said they don't really know why she died.  They said there was a small amount of Haemonchus but not enough to be a problem...... She said every ruminant that comes in has some. She also said that her uterus was slightly red so they took a culture to see if she had a uterine infection. There were not any certain indications of a uterine infection but that was all they could think of. She didn't see any signs of complications in delivery or anything. She said there were a LOT of still births and abortions right now in this area. She wasn't sure why. 

So... I still don't know what happened. She said the culture might be in by Friday but the report wont be finished for weeks.

If I had gone down there while I was typing up this thread she would still have been alive at that time. Maybe I could have saved her.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 28, 2017)

I am sorry, it is so hard and the mystery always makes it worse. I lost one a few years ago and no reason why; just dead in the morning.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 1, 2017)

We have been doing a lot of thinking about where we want to go from here. We are considering buying some more does since we wont be able to do an embryo transfer on Pecan. We have her buck from last year still (thank goodness!!!) so we will try and breed him to unrelated does and hopefully he will be able to pass on enough of her good traits. Her wether from 2 years ago is just as much of a beast as she was. Her buckling from 2016 seems to be going in that direction as well. I also think we will sell Chloe and Corley after they kid...


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 1, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> If I had gone down there while I was typing up this thread she would still have been alive at that time. Maybe I could have saved her.


I know it's so easy to think that, but please don't beat yourself up.  Thinking 'what if' won't change the past, and will only make you feel guilty, which you are not.  It's just as possible (probably more likely) that there would have been nothing you could have done.   I'm glad you have some goats related to her, and are thinking of the future


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 1, 2017)

Even if I could have done nothing, at least I could have seen her symptoms as she died. I am very concerned about my other goats. I had a hard time concentrating on school and such until last night when DH and I were discussing what to do now. The farm goes on and all our plans have to change since she is no longer here. I am still angry that she died and worried about what caused it but having a plan for the farm makes things a bit easier. It gives me something to move toward and work for. We have other animals that need our attention. I do feel like I need know and not easily let things like this go because it will help ensure (hopefully) that it doesn't happen again (if they every find out why it happened at all..). 

For example: Have you guys ever had a goat who needed their teeth floated? My buck makes some awful grinding noises when he eats that I have never heard from goats before. It sounds like his teeth are not meeting properly. He has been avoiding hay somewhat and when he eats it he its it slowly and also took a long time to eat grain. Seems strange though, I have not heard of needing to float a goats teeth... He has been very gradually losing weight over the fall, which I didn't think was strange as it was breeding season, but the slight weight loss has continued. If he doesn't stop then we will lose him to. He does not have Haemonchus or Cocci for sure and other worms would have been treated most likely with the last wormer I gave him.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2017)

So sorry for your loss... Just another painful experience/loss/tragedy to add to the growing list. It's easy to think you might have saved her, or caught it, or prevented it "if"... but if's will drive you crazy and it's all speculation in any case. I hope you are able to get some new does and move forward in a suitable direction.


----------



## nstone630 (Mar 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear of this loss. It is very hard to ask what if and blame yourself, but that won't help anything. Over the years of trying to start my small herd of goats, I've lost more than I like to count over reasons unknown. I've said from day one, who ever said raising goats is easy, LIED!

I can only imagine how hard it is with you knowing she was due to kid any day. It's a shame at least the kids didn't make it 

I'm sure with any decision you're making on your farm, you'll be successful! Thoughts are with you!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

Still no final results from UT on Pecan's necropsy. They said it could take a few weeks... Found out she had Cocci as well. This surprised me as I was sure Cocci caused diarrhea.. Even my professors said so... BUT apparently, it causes diarrhea in kids but not usually in adults... How did I not know this? Or did I and just forgot? Even if that is what caused the problem she still had a good BCS. I did fecals and only found cocci in one goat, a newer friends goat, that is on the other side of the property from our girls. Oh well.... I will wait for the report.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2017)

Was it a high cocci load? 
It doesn't always cause scours in kids either. I've seen more kids die from cocci without scours than the ones that do. Thankfully we haven't lost any kids to cocci, but I know many who have.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

The only kids I have lost from cocci had scours. I am not sure how high the load was. I wont know until the necropsy results are finalized. But I have treated everyone just in case. That is what UT suggested at this time.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

On another note, we have moved our last 3 pregnant does to our kidding stall. I am supposed to be working on setting up the camera not updating BYH but.... 

Picture time!
Chloe is the huge one laying under the hay! Her doe from last summer is next to her, Darina. Then Dunfhlaith is the brown 2 year old on the right. Vulcan is the new Boz sitting in the middle. 



 

This is Chloe's udder 2 weeks ago when these pictures were taken. 


 

The is Corley, Chloe's daughter. 


 

Hiding in the back on the left is Darina, Chloe's daughter from 2016. Then Chloe, then her 2015 doe Corley. Then Dunfhlaith and on the far right is Iris who kidded one doeling.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

The last few of those pictures are from this past weekend. We moved Iris from the kidding stall to the barn and moved Chloe, Corley, and Dunfhlaith to the kidding stall. The kidding stall is in our chick coop which was built off the back of our garage. This is the only stall where we have electricity and so can have the warming barrel. 

Dunfhlaith is Brown. Chloe has the red collar and Corley has the purple collar. Iris's doeling is in the background in the warming barrel.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

And now pics of Iris's doeling. She is such a cutie!!! These pictures are from today. I went out to check on all my girls and she was just acting so pathetic I decided she could come in the house with me for a bit and I would give her lunch in the house. Then heading toward the house I saw Kimber had gotten out of the pasture again.  Actually, she was staying when the girls where in there. Then we moved the girls to the barn and she kept going to the barn. Now the girls are in the garage and Kimber is hanging out at the house.... Anyway, I figured since I was spoiling the doeling I would spoil Kimber as well. So they both got to come in the house. The doeling was startled at first but got over Kimber's size fairly quickly! Then she decided that while Kimber napped on the tile, she was going to nap in my lap. lol!



 



 



 



 



 

She was not at ALL happy when I told her she had to go back to the stall so I could go pick up my boys from school!! I think she would have been happy to sit in my lap in the car to go pick them up. lol


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

Now the hard part. I really want the three girls to kid during my Spring Break so I don't have to worry about it next week when I am back at school. So naturally, they will all wait until next week Thursday, the night before my Repro exam... I better get to studying!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 14, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful girls!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

Adorable babies!!  Hope your others kid before you go back to school! I'm sorry about Pecan. She was a beauty.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

And such an easy keeper!! That is why I am waiting for the necropsy results. Her death was a big surprise. 


Also, Sunday I put my new (and first) disbudding iron to use! I bought the X30. When I told my husband that the doeling needed to be disbudded, that it was time, he gave the "I'm not saying anything so there isn't an argument but I am NOT happy" look.  So I let him practice holding her still while shaving. I was trying to be patient and explain that if he let her move while I was burning her bad things would happen. He kept letting her move. SO.... I let them both have a break while heating the iron. We had a bit of a heart to heart about how CRITICAL it was to not let her move!!! He continued to stare at me blankly. Now, I am used to that look from our kids. Not really used to it from him!!  He does not like hurting animals at all! He wants them disbudded but helping me do it... (I insist he helps with castrating as well... Whole other story... hahahaha)

So, the worst part was his worry. He did not let her move at all while I was burning her! It was fast and easy and she was done. After DH kind of rolled his shoulders, deep breath, and almost smiled. There wont be any problems from now on! Thank goodness I didn't screw up or he would not be okay helping me with the rest!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

@Goatgirl47, Thanks! I am rather fond of them! Too bad I have to sell both Chloe and Corley this year and all their kids...  Chloe has an awesome udder and is sooo easy to milk!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 15, 2017)

Why do you have to sell them?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Jenn27, DH says so... Says I need to focus on one type. Honestly, I think he doesn't like having to remember who is American and who is Purebred...  We were talking last night about the goats again and when I started talking about embryo transfers he threw up his hands and said "that's all on you! I don't know what your talking about!".  I basically stepped back and said we it could make it so we had a couple of Dunflaiths... He liked that. She is Pecan's daughter and seems to have all of the good parts from Pecan. We will not decide anything for sure until seeing her freshen. But he really liked the idea of having multiple Dunflaiths.... So now to talk to the vet about embryo transfers... 

At least he is happy that I don't plan on getting any other breeds! He wants another buck as well, we were talking genetics and pedigrees and breeding program for next year last night as well. I am so grateful he is willing to talk that stuff out with me. He always says the goats are  my thing and I can do what I want (within monetary limits... of course, I manage the budget and bills so....). He also says he will never milk but he has in the past. Says he doesn't like the goats but always has the new kids sleeping in his lap while he is napping on the couch... Builds me all the stuff I need so that I can more easily take care of the goats myself with my disabilities. Of course, that last might be so he doesn't have to...  He is also letting me buy some new doelings...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer, were you the one who said you have your kids on cocci prevention? What do you use? I am considering it this year. 

Also, I know where I can get CAE testing done but where can I get the rest? I would love to find a lab that can do everything for me, Johnnes, Lepto, G6S, CAE, CL, whatever else I should test for. Up until now I have only been testing for CAE.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ohhhh....well, I can understand your situation, then.  It sucks that you have to sell some you have grown to love, but yay on the embryos!! Good luck!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks! At least I convinced him that we can't sell Chloe until all kids are weaned. With Pecan gone she is our heaviest milker. I tried convincing him that she could be a recip doe but he pointed out that I had previously pointed out that we should only use non registered because we lose too much of an opportunity using a reg doe.... Now I am kicking myself! lol

We will see if the embryo thing works out. My vet has yet to do it. She practiced flushing on some of her does. But has not yet implanted and seen if it was successful. I am hoping I can convince her to (cheaply) practice on Dunflaith...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

So, reading all these threads, I went out to check on my girls again. Chloe is being weird.  This weekend when we moved them she had no problems with me touching all over her. I couldn't find her ligs but wasn't convinced they were actually gone. DH and DS couldn't find them either but she isn't due until the 22nd. Well, I have been checking every time I check on her and the other girls. Dunflaith seemed to have loose ligs but Corley didn't. Now, Corley is getting loose and Dunflaith's are a little harder but not solid and... 

Chloe absolutely REFUSES to let me touch her! She has never been this way before! Not really sure why she is acting that way now? Just being a terd I guess. At least it is motivating me to get our security company on the phone and fix our extra camera so I can put it in the kidding stall... It's COLD outside!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> ... Builds me all the stuff I need so that I can more easily take care of the goats myself with my disabilities. Of course, that last might be so he doesn't have to...


  Not that there is an ulterior motive or anything but it could just be because he loves you and the latter point of yours is just the "frosting on the cake"


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Latestarter, that is always how I saw it! Very blessed to have found him!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> @Goat Whisperer, were you the one who said you have your kids on cocci prevention? What do you use? I am considering it this year.
> 
> Also, I know where I can get CAE testing done but where can I get the rest? I would love to find a lab that can do everything for me, Johnnes, Lepto, G6S, CAE, CL, whatever else I should test for. Up until now I have only been testing for CAE.


Yes, we do a cocci preventative. The past 2 years we've used Baycox. It has worked very well and whenever we checked fecals they all look great. This year we may be using medicated feed though. 

You could probably send the blood out to UC Davis or the lab in WA. I know UC Davis tests for CAE, CL, Johne's & I believe G6S too. 
I would imagine they can test for Lepto too. 
We use our state lab (Rollins). We drop the blood off, they take what they need for CAE & Johne's and send the rest to UC Davis for the CL test. We are lucky, CAE & Johnes is only $1.50 per test. CL is pricey though ($14.50). I think will do a package deal where they run CAE, CL, & Johnes foraround $16 per goat.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yes, we do a cocci preventative. The past 2 years we've used Baycox. It has worked very well and whenever we checked fecals they all look great. This year we may be using medicated feed though.
> 
> You could probably send the blood out to UC Davis or the lab in WA. I know UC Davis tests for CAE, CL, Johne's & I believe G6S too.
> I would imagine they can test for Lepto too.
> We use our state lab (Rollins). We drop the blood off, they take what they need for CAE & Johne's and send the rest to UC Davis for the CL test. We are lucky, CAE & Johnes is only $1.50 per test. CL is pricey though ($14.50). I think will do a package deal where they run CAE, CL, & Johnes foraround $16 per goat.


Wow! That is cheap! Do they take out of state submissions?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Wow! That is cheap! Do they take out of state submissions?


Yes, but the price is doubled for out of state residents. So for you it would be $3 a test.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yes, but the price is doubled for out of state residents. So for you it would be $3 a test.


Still cheaper than the labs I have used. I'll have to see if it is a better price with the shipping. Thanks!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer, Thanks! I will check out UC Davis. I was just on WA website because I just (40 min ago) got the text from BioPRYN, who we use for preg checks, that two of the 4 does I picked up about a week and a half ago tested CAE positive. Now I am freaking out!  A real nice doe named Mabel and her 6 month old doeling.

All my other goats are negative. Luckily I have those 4 does in "quarantine" (ie, the backyard...). UNFORTUNATELY, I made a BIG, STUPID mistake last week!!!! I know better than this, honestly! But I milked the doe with CAE and gave the milk to Iris, whose milk we have been giving to her kid!!!! I had planned on giving to the chickens but Iris really wanted it so I gave it to her... As soon as she was done I was kicking myself for being stupid. The blood had already been sent to the lab but I knew I wouldn't get the results until today.... 

SO, I gave milk from a CAE positive doe to Iris, who was negative, a week ago. Meanwhile, we have been giving Iris's milk directly to her doeling after milking!!! Could I have already infected the doeling? I am having a hard time finding out what the "incubation" period is for this. How much time until Iris would be passing it on to her doeling... 

DH = Very Upset with me right now


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, I have been trying to research more about CAE. Everything seems so uncertain! My herd has been negative every year for the past 4 years. Now I am wondering if one of mine will randomly become positive!?

I contacted the person I bought them from. She was surprised and said she has always had negatives. Her last test was in June and again negative.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

What lab was she using and was test did she use? What test did you use? AGID or cEliza (I think that's how you spell them lol)

I'm very sorry you are facing this


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

That's really frustrating. 

I know some people keep their CAE positive goats when they have really nice genetics and raise kids on CAE prevention. I know it can sometimes pass in utero, though.

At least it's not something that stays in your soil forever and prevents you from continuing like CL or Johnes.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2017)

Did I just see a picture of a new pup? A pretty brindle pup?


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 15, 2017)

So sorry about your troubles. 

Just now getting a chance to follow the thread.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer, I used the Elisa test. She is going to check with her vet tomorrow to see what he used. She just told her vet to test them every year and let him pick what was being tested I guess... So I will hopefully learn more tomorrow. She had really wanted me to keep her does together so when I got the results I called her. 

@Green Acres Farm, I am not sure I am willing to allow a CAE positive goat around my other girls... There seems to be a lot of "they don't transfer unless....." and the list seems long and iffy. I REALLY hope I haven't already given it to my doeling (J1) Myrna. Unfortunately, my youngest really wanted to show the doe that is positive, her name is Melba. 

According to the results Melba is 86% and her doeling who was born Aug 19th is 50% inhibition. The other two does from this person had 0%. 

@Ferguson K, Thank you. I really wish I didn't have to sit here and make these decisions!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Baymule...... Do you mean....

Vulcan???



 

Thanks, I needed a smile! He is a pretty good boy. Not as good as Kimber. I keep meaning to post about him over on the LGD threads but.... I will be sure to get to that before Spring Break ends. I have a lot of great pics!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

And on a good note, I have to go to Nashville tomorrow and so will be gone about 10 hours. With three girls very close to kidding I was concerned. But I just got our extra interior security camera set up in the kidding stall so I can keep an eye on them! Not just tomorrow but next week once school starts again because they are terds and will probably wait until right before my Repro exam and then all will kid at once...



 


 

And now I am getting everyone tested again early this year... Thank goodness those girls were quarantined! I wish I had not been stupid and given some of that does milk to Iris.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> @Goat Whisperer, I used the Elisa test. She is going to check with her vet tomorrow to see what he used. She just told her vet to test them every year and let him pick what was being tested I guess... So I will hopefully learn more tomorrow. She had really wanted me to keep her does together so when I got the results I called her.


Did you or her ever SEE the results?
I ask this because over the past few years SEVERAL breeders discovered they had CAE in their herd. They always let the vet handle everything. When the vet got the results he would call and let them know the results. The vet/s messed up and had missed the CAE testing and only looked at the TB results. This went on for years before they realized it. Had someone requested the documentation that never would have happened. The owners trusted their vet and never thought about it. Very sad.

Another breeder went through something similar. The vet would just call and tell them the results. 
The owners always had the same vet out and the same tests run. Never requested the documents either. They sold a doe to someone and the doe tested + for CAE. The breeders where mortified and shocked- they had just tested and everything was negative. After they looked into it, it turned out that the herd hadn't been tested for CAE for over 4 years! The only diseases they were testing for were TB & brucellosis Again- they had just never thought about it. The vet told them everything looked fine, but they weren't on the same page as far as what tests were being run 

LOVE pics of your new pup!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer, I thought I remembered reading something about that on here. I absolutely have the proof of my tests. I had a vet the first year send it to the state lab and even when I requested proof she said she didn't have it. BioPRYN texted me the results as soon as they got them. Then emailed me the official report. They also, per request, mail one. I like redundancies.  I also appreciate the texting. They preg test immediately. I got those results during my genetics class last week. lol 

That story about the vet not testing for what they wanted... Not being on the same page is exactly what I was thinking was most likely the problem. She just took his word and didn't get any proof. Hopefully tomorrow she will be able to find out what they were tested for or get more details. 

Yes, the pup is adorable! Now to get ready to pay for his surgeries...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry about the CAE, that is a shame. I wouldn't be too overly concerned about the doeling getting it from Iris from a one time mistake. I wouldn't even be too too stressed about Iris getting it; as you know it is more likely to be passed through the colostrom than just in milk.  I believe you have to wait 6 months to get an accurate reading on a kid, but I might be wrong on that. My memory stinks big time.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm sorry you're dealing with all of this at once.    Hopefully the new camera will give you some relief in that area, at least.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2017)

It's always something...  Sorry about the new does having CAE positive results... Can you return them to the seller and get a refund? Fingers crossed the one milk feeding to your kid won't cause an issue. Love the new pup! Congrats there... now, what surgeries?   Good luck with the kidding and having the extra camera set up I'm sure helps ease your concerns some.


----------



## TAH (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry your having so many issues!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the condolences guys! Of course, this is all pretty much the kind of things we deal with often. Meaning, we never seem to have small issues they are always large. I only allow myself a short time to stress about it then move on to the next emergency. That's life.  Hmmm. I just realized I rarely complain about the things that happen because everyone else has issues they need to discuss. (<an example of complaining?) This immediate and easy outlet may build bad habits in me. I will need to step back and reassess what I post here. Thanks again guys! You may have saved me from myself! 


In other news... You CAN potty train kids to pee on a towel. I just picked up an adorable little doeling today and the breeder had trained her to pee on a towel. It was a long trip and on the way back I stopped at a friends new house (which is now too far to visit easily). Sure thing, little girl goes on the towel. Get home and she goes on the towel! Then our other doeling does as well! That will make inside play time MUCH more fun!!!


In other other news... Dunfhlaith is breathing weirdly and somewhat erratically. Her ligaments are barely loose and none of the 3 have any goop at all. Dunfhlaith was also stretching a lot, she is not very big (compared to Chloe) so I am assuming she has a single. 

Corley has been grinding her teeth since yesterday. Her ligs are also barely soft.  She is about the same size as Dunfhlaith so I am assuming another single for her as well. 

Chloe's ligs are solid but she is huge and I hope she comes sooner rather than later! She is so uncomfortable! I was watching her pee and she struggled to lift her bulk back up.  Come soon please!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 18, 2017)

I think I have been wanting my kids to be born too much! I picked up an adorable little doeling from a great breeder near Nashville Thursday. We haven't named her yet but here are the pics! She has a heart on her left foreleg. It reminds us of DD who is now living in OR. DD has a heart shaped birthmark on her cheek!
Also, The breeder taught her to pee on a towel. That is makes things easy!

New doeling is brown and white and our doeling Muirne is the black and white. 



 

See the heart?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 18, 2017)

So cute!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 21, 2017)

Well, Dunfhlaith kidded last night. On a night I finally went to sleep in my bed and didn't wake up multiple times to check the camera! The single kid was dead this morning. At first I blamed myself but after examining it I knew there was nothing I could have done. It was still in the placenta. After removing it from the kidding stall I started exploring. The back was laid over the front torso area and most of the intestines were kept together by the placenta itself. It was very clearly formed incorrectly. I have never seen that before. I was not able to determine it's sex by the cursory exam I gave it. The intestines and everything looked healthy. I fear it was alive before birth and either going through the birth canal killed it or not being able to get out of the placenta or the fact that it simply couldn't survive outside it's dam. 

Dunfhlaith is the one doe who's kid(s) (boy or girl) we were desperate to keep.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry     It might have been a blessing you weren't there for the birth... hope Dunfhlaith recovers ok.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 21, 2017)

I am so sorry for the losses you have had. I hope the rest go much smoother for you.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 21, 2017)

We milked Dunfhlaith out for her colostrum which is in ice cube trays in the freezer (thanks SBC for that idea!). I was very impressed with her teats and orifice! The colostrum came out so easily. She will be a dream to hand milk! I just really wish we could have a kid from her. I am not looking forward to telling my husband what happened...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 21, 2017)

Now I am going to be spending time away from studying to "study" various causes for deformed fetuses in small ruminants. This has me wondering about my other two, Chloe and Corley... I am DEFINITELY having December kids next year!!! I do not like worrying about them while I am in school!!

BTW, Corley was due Sunday...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry for yet another loss... At least this time there would have been nothing you could have done regardless. Birth defects are always something that make you wonder... Better luck next time with her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 22, 2017)

so sorry to hear of your losses


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow, things have been busy for me and I haven't had a chance to show you all the adorable kids we have added to our herd!

Chloe kidded March 24th! Thankfully NOT in the morning during my Repro exam but in the afternoon during my Genetics lecture. I texted DH and asked him where he was, would he go home and check on them etc... (he doesn't work Fridays). He said he was on the 3rd hole.. Yes, my DH is awesome. He finished the 3rd hole and went home to take care of the kids! Chloe was ignoring one of them completely. So, 2 new does!!  The one she had ignored did take a bit of extra attention but they are both doing great now! This is the first time Chloe gave us something that wasn't black and white and moon spots but I am happy anyway!
This is Meegan with Kimber (Boz LGD)



 
This is Miach with Smith (useless for anything but nanny Pyr LGD)


 
Just a few days old


 
This was taken Sunday when we took all the kids into the front to play.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 3, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 3, 2017)

I had hoped for time earlier to post pics of Corley's kids. Oh well, better late than never! Both Corley and her dam Chloe kidded on a Friday. I got home after class, went to look in the backyard (yes, the milkers and the one doe still due were in the backyard...) and OH! Two little kids being cleaned by our just turned 10 month old Boz Kimber. I had planned for her to be moved back into the kidding pen but... So, I tell DH there are two kids on the back porch (we both just got home, me from school him from picking up boys) and he is shocked. He had checked on them just 25 min before when he left and nothing. 

I have to admit I had not wanted Kimber(LGD) in at that time without supervision. She chased off the other goats but I didn't know and couldn't tell if she had chased off Corley... I am glad she was so protective and caring of them, not happy if she is chasing mom away. That could be a problem if we miss a due date and they kid in the pasture.

Anyway! We now have a pretty little doeling and a gorgeous buckling! Too bad the deal is that they have to be sold!I am losing all my spots. Ah well, such is life!

Here they are when I found them on the back porch.




Here they are an hour later in the house sharing the heat lamp with chicks. 




The doe, Saraid, does not have the frosted ears. She has some white and otherwise is black with moon spots. This is at a day old so Saturday.


 


This is her on Sunday outside in the sun!


 


 


And this is her brother Eiltin at one day.



And Eiltin out in the sun at 2 days old.


 



 


We tried putting them in with the other kids but the other kids wont let them in the warming barrel. So they are back in the house tonight sharing the heat lamp with our most recent batch of chicks while the others have been moved to the chick coop.  This is ridiculous. We don't even have a pen for them anymore! They will be so spoiled!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 4, 2017)

LOVE that doeling!!! Congrats!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks! I love the doeling too. But really love that buck's coloring! They are all doing great. It was nice to get so many does after losing that kid from Dunfhlaith that we really wanted.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 6, 2017)

Monday night we disbudded Shamu, who we purchased, and both of Chloe's girls, Meegan and Miach. After they were done my 2 DS's and I were hanging out in the garage watching the babies and waiting for the iron to cool. Somehow we ended up talking about my crutches and I. DS1 decided he was going to put rockets on my crutches so I can fly around campus instead of crutching... I explained that I would have a hard time controlling them so, after more deliberation between the 3 of us he decided he would build me a rocket pack and the controls would be on the crutches. Then they decided I had to use an xbox controller to control it so they are going to put magnets on the rocket pack to hold my crutches while flying. 

THEN we discussed how much weight that would be as I was walking around within the buildings and where would my books and such go? So they decided that they would build a hover craft for my backpack. By the end of the evening, the rocket pack was pushed to the side and the hover craft was more important. The less weight is much easier on my hips. 

So, DS1 assures me he will build me a hovercraft to carry my backpack. He wants to put radar on it so that it will be able to maintain the right distance and height behind me. I wish I could understand all the complex things he wants to do with it but I am not electrically or technologically inclined.... I love my boys!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2017)

Ahhhh!  They want to make things easier on you - how awesome!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 9, 2017)

Some pictures of the kids enjoying their time outside last week.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, tomorrow is a big day for the kids! We get to drive 2+ hours and meet some buyers! My van's radiator when from having a very small leak to having a rather large one today so that was fun! Luckily my DH was able to replace it this evening so we are still good to go. Meegan (brown doe), Miach (brown doe with frosted ears), Saraid (black and moon spots doe), Eiltin (black buck with moon spots and frosted ears), and Darina (who is Meegan and Miach's full sister from last year) all will be going to new homes tomorrow. We tattooed everyone tonight and my "farm hand" got to experience that joy of having goats as well! I also have an older doe that is sold and am hoping some more of my does can be sold. My grades don't really care for having so many goats!!

I will be sure to get pictures so you can see how they have grown. So beautiful!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 26, 2017)

So much for getting pictures! I dropped my phone yesterday morning in the bathroom on the tile floor and broke it so that there was only a black screen. Drove to Knoxville and waited until an ATT store opened and was floored by how they have changed things! There is no longer a real "upgrade" the stupid phone cost $600!!!That was not for the new one or anything! I barely made it to my aunt's in time to meet the guy who picked up our buck Eiltin. And the does were picked up right after.  I am going to reevaluate my need for such a phone. It allows me to stay connected with my sister stationed in Okinawa and my brother when he is shipped out but.... That is the only real advantage. I know how to read a map and streets and numbers. I don't need a gps, though waze is nice for avoiding traffic and construction, it is not necessary. 

On the other hand... 5 goats gone and my work load eased! And one of my aunts neighbors called their sister. They want Chloe's doe Corley who kidded those black w/moon spots kids.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

These are the most recent pictures of the kids who went to a new home.

This is Darina from last spring. She is full sister to Meegan and Miach.

 That is Miach pushing in the picture.
 

  Miach.

  Meegan.

  Saraid.

All these girls went to the same home.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

Eiltin went on the same day but to a different home where he will be their herd sire.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

While I was at my aunt's house to meet the buyers, her neighbor's sister stopped by to talk to me. Luckily I had my book with all the papers in it with me. She is very excited to get Corley who is the dam to both the spotted kids! I will be delivering her on May 10th.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

And this is Iris whom I will be delivering this Friday if I can get her injury cleared up. If not I will wait until she is back to tip top condition before delivering her.
 

This is her doeling, Muirne that we are retaining this year.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 3, 2017)

I haven't had a lot of time, to get onto BYH lately. So. Am catching up, a bit, before I go out to milk, and the we are going to try to get some mowing done before the rain starts.

Love, love, LOVE the kids with moon spots.  They are gorgeous.  I really love the Nubian ears! 

Your story about your sons figuring out how to get you transported around campus, with jet pack and then hover mechanism (of some sort - I'm not up on the latest technology) is just a stitch!  I just love that they want to make things easier for their Mom!!!  That is SO sweet!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks @Devonviolet! We had such a great time as they were coming up with different ideas to help me out! My older DS is still researching the radar technology... 

I do love the moon spots! After all those guys are gone I will only have Chloe who has moon spots. She was supposed to be sold as well but her udder is coming off so we will keep her. I love the color but am really trying to get better conformation in my herd. The kids (thanks to the buck) had good conformation but Chloe and Corley, not so much.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 3, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I love the color but am really trying to get better conformation in my herd.


I know what you mean. It is so easy to love a good looking goat. But in the end, for dairy goats, it's all about the udder!

With Falina & Ruby, I was confident in the udders in their lineage. However, when they came to me, they were both lopsided.

Since Falina was a first freshener, there was no way to know, what her udder would be like (for sure) until she kidded & I started milking her. Having had a single, that nursed one side, she continued to be lopsided. However, I got some excellent advice, from @goatgurl (their previous mawmaw), about taping the unused side of the udder. In the end, Woody has learned to nurse both sides & Falina is nice & even. We have some work to do, with her volume. But, once Woody is weaned, I'm confident she will do me proud! 

Ruby is a second freshener, and both twins wanted to nurse her left side, leaving her right side much smaller. After taping the left side, for a couple days, they now each takes a side & she has a beautiful, even udder!  



dejavoodoo114 said:


> We had such a great time as they were coming up with different ideas to help me out! My older DS is still researching the radar technology...


That is so awesome, that you can have fun with your boys, while the are learning.

My DS & DD were both young teens, when their Dad & I were divorced. 

I didnt have much money, so we were crammed into a 2 BR apt, with DD in the 2nd BR & DS in a small alcove, in the LR, on a daybed. What we lacked in funds, we were rich in love & fun.  In the evenings, I would spread my bills & paperwork out on my double bed & while I paid bills, the kids & I would laugh ourselves silly being goofy, as I taught them how to deal with life's struggles.

It was a very difficult time for me, as a new single mom. But my kids have fond memories of those evenings laughing our heads off!     To this day, DD (43 & DS (40)are the best of friends, and while they live half way across the country, from each other, they still talk, on the phone or text, almost daily.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 4, 2017)

CD&T Question... I have a couple different ways I can do this. My girls were vaccinated before kidding. I have a doeling I retained (Muirne) who is due for her first shot and a doe, Cinnful, who needs hers because she will kid at the end of the month or somewhere around there. I have another doeling, Shamu, who is also due for her first. I am picking up two more doelings on Friday. One of those will be due, the other will be about 10 days old...

So, can I give the 10 day old her first shot as well? Then booster with the rest? Or should I wait until she is older and give her the first when I am boosting the other kids?


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2017)

Do you know if the doe of the 10 day old was given a CD/T shot 30 days before kidding?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 4, 2017)

Actually, I am not sure on this one. She thought the doe was going to kid in March and only just kidded! So I am betting she didn't give her another CD&T shot...


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2017)

maybe @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @babsbag @Ferguson K can give some thoughts on this!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2017)

I like this schedule-
http://articles.extension.org/pages/27116/goat-vaccination-program


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 15, 2017)

So tonight was fun!  I was shaving some more goats, some for show and some so I didn't have to worry about lice. Tattooing the last few who needed it.... Just realized Chloe's tattoo didn't get fixed... Because, Chloe was on the milk stand, luckily the last to be milked, when I sent the boys down to get Cinnful who was due in two weeks so she could be put in the kidding stall. She was supposed to be put in there last night but they "forgot" and I didn't force them to go get her... SO, there I am finishing Chloe and thinking about her tattoo and such... "Cinnful is kidding a dead kid!!" 

So I call (read yell really loudly) for DH to grab a towel and head to pasture. He comes out "I told you! I told you!" He was watching the times and told me this weekend to get her up here early so we weren't scouring the pasture for kids again. Which was why Cinnful was supposed to be up here last night... I finish milking Chloe and tell DS(9) to stay and feed kids. I remove rings (need to go find those...) and wash hands and start heading down the killer slope to the pasture. 

DH and DS(16) are bringing Cinnful up the hill and she collapsed. I am asking (loudly) why they were making her move!? DH counters that with "how should we know what to do?" Good point. I guess she got up and ran to DS so DH wanted to bring her up so my hips and I didn't have to go down that hill. I go to check and there is a dead kids head sticking out and legs that don't belong. I tried to manipulate and figure out what was going wrong. Then DS(9) comes down with my phone on speaker telling me my friend called... Really!?!?! So she hangs up, duh, and DH picks up Cinnful and brings her into the house. 

I call UT and ask to speak to the vet. By the time the vet gets on I have determined that the shoulders of the first kids didn't come through but the head and legs of the second were! Cinnful, a FF, trying like crazy to push both these kids out at the same time. Took me a bit but I finally did get the second kid pushed back (without caring much if I hurt it, my focus was the doe) and DH pulled the first out. Dead doe. Then the second came out very quickly. I didn't really even look at him but I heard him. I was sure he was dead being stuck like that. His throat is all swollen and his tongue but he was trying to breathe. I went in and made sure that there were no others. 

Poor Cinnful was spent! I sure hope she is okay after all this. Last time this happened, 4 years ago, also with a FF, I had to take her to UT because she was pushing so hard I couldn't do anything. I think my schooling has paid off. I am more familiar with how much I can do now and before I was afraid to hurt her. NOT that I am not worried I may have hurt Cinnful but more confidant in myself I guess.... I still have to milk Cinnful and try and get the buckling to eat. But I wanted him under the heat lamp and to give the swelling a chance to go down. Nap time yet?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

Oh gosh!  

You should have the dead kid necropsied. You want to find out why 2 weeks early!

Glad the one is still with you and hopefully your doe will recover.  Talk about an adrenaline surge! 

We had 2 coming out at once. Head of one legs of another ... no matter what I couldn't untangle them and it was a small Nigie with first kidding QUADS.
When my neighbor vet showed up boom it was done in a second and one after another he pulled those kids out. After that I didn't fear "hurting" a doe ever again. He had HUGE hands, bigger than any of the kids heads... and he taught us a trick ... we have used this several times now and it has made such a difference of getting the kid shoved back in enough to get them untangled and delivered.
Elevate the butt up in the air and let gravity help with drawing the kids back in as you push them back.
Also as long as they come out torpedo like that is all that matters...


----------



## Latestarter (May 15, 2017)

Sorry you lost the doeling, glad you saved the doe and the buckling. Life is full of unwanted and unexpected excitement...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 16, 2017)

@Southern by choice, I probably won't have the doeling necropsied because Cinnful was bought and I tested for pregnancy. The previous owner was sure she had the date right but I'm guessing not. 

I should have called you instead of UT! My last dystocia I took to UT and that vet had HUGE hands! I felt so bad for Pecan! That was one reason I knew I could do it. My hands aren't small but they certainly aren't big! I basically ended up lifting her rear end a bit just because. Would have been nice to "know" that would have helped. I may not have hurt the buckling as much. I poked his eye pretty bad pushing him back in but the vet didn't say anything about that. Ah well, live and learn. Again. 

I just got finished milking Cinnful. Boy what a handful! She ended up laying down for most of it. She never wanted to lick or sniff the kids at all.  I think I should have encouraged her to even though we were bottle feeding so that she would be easier to milk! I was able to get a good amount of colostrum in the boy though. As long as the swelling doesn't overwhelm him I think he will be fine. I started with a syringe thinking he would have a hard time. He didn't like it but was looking for nipple so i got a bottle. No problems at all. 

Look at how swollen he is though. And that eye, poor thing. Hope I didn't blind him.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 16, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Life is full of unwanted and unexpected excitement...


Yes, that about sums it up! I am glad I was able to save him.
The vet wanted me to bring him in so they could take care of him. Honestly, he is an unregistered buck... Minimum of $200 for just seeing him and doing tests etc... Cinnful is who I was worried about. I kept hoping she would have her kids early so that I could take her to the show. She is spunky as heck. I can't believe how quickly she recovered from what I did to her! And now I am telling myself that taking a doe to a show 5 days after kidding is too soon.... Right? Too soon? Because I REALLY wanted to take her...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 16, 2017)

I don't think I would. This was pretty rough and she will still be sore, maybe even a bit of shock. When they don't even turn to sniff smell or anything it is usually a sign. 
Her body needs to recuperate. Her resistance is also down... think VERY LOW... stress of travel, pens, showing ... that is a lot on a doe. IMO it opens her up to just about everything and anything.

As far as the buckling goes... I have seen this happen to mostly sheep ... and eventually the swelling goes down.

Yeah we hoist that but way up in the air! LOL  

I would just watch her temp closely.


----------



## babsbag (May 16, 2017)

Good save and he a pretty boy.

  I have had goats born with very swollen heads after being stuck and after a few days the swelling does go away.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks @Southern by choice! I will be sure to watch her and her temp. I already dosed her with the goat probiotics you recommended because it was such a traumatic birth. I guess I will wait until September's show to bring her out. I know this is the right thing to do... I had so hoped to show her more though. We should have plenty of other shows for her later on in her life!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 16, 2017)

Good to know @babsbag. Did those kids have any other problems? I was really surprised how easily he took the bottle as swollen as he is. Actually, when I first walked into the pen to give him colostrum and saw him all stretched out I thought he was dead. When the other young doeling made noises he moved and I woke him up and was able to feed him.


----------



## babsbag (May 16, 2017)

They have always been fine. Over the years I know there have been at least three born that way and my fear was always brain damage but never saw any sign of brain damage and they were always able to figure out the nursing/bottle thing so I figured they were ok.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 16, 2017)

So sorry you lost the first one, but congratulations and great job on the second kid!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear you lost one, glad you were able to help the 2nd one and your doe!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 16, 2017)

WOW!  What a night you had!!!  You did an amazing job!

I'm so sorry you lost the doeling!  But, glad you we're able to save the buckling!  

Your buckling is beautiful!  

I have been so busy, lately, that I haven't had much time to get on BYH. I'm glad I checked out your thread, when I logged in this morning.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 16, 2017)

Thank you all. I am glad I was able to save this one and that Cinnful was okay.

This is Cinnful this morning. Took a bit to get on the milk stand but we finally managed. The actual milking was not quite as bad as last night but she definitely needs to have all her experiences be good experiences!

  

Feeding the buckling went well. The swelling on his face has already gone down considerably! He is standing some but was very happy to have me sit there and rub his sides while he was trying to balance. His tail was wagging like crazy, so cute! He did drink his colostrum while laying down though. Less complicated.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Devonviolet (May 16, 2017)

So glad the buckling is rallying!  He is such a cute little guy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2017)

Good job on saving the buckling! Congrats on the kid, sorry about the lost one, and I hope mamma doe continues to improve from here!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

I have been busy between the Small Ruminant Conference and the show we went to Saturday. There will be multiple posts so I can catch up. lol 

These are pictures of Cinnful this morning. I had already washed her and she was hunched for milking.


  


This is her buckling this morning after his bottle.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

These are some pictures of the goats shaved and ready for the show.

This first is our buck Henry VIII. He didn't do so well at the show because he is still gaining weight from his rumen shutting down early this spring and spending 6 days -ish in the hospital. The judges said he only needed more weight. Dunfhlaith is also in the last two pics which were taken after we got home from the show. 
   

This in Dunfhlaith. FF. Her udder was not good but we took her anyway. One side is bigger than the other and in the last 2 weeks one of her teats started looking strange. Any thoughts?
    

Muirne who was born in Feb looked pretty shaved. But the judges thought she was too tubular. Soooo much to learn!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

And then Shamu whom I picked out of a few with great lines. Her color wasn't as fantastic but I thought her conformation was better. It sure was nice to know I was right to choose her! She was chosen reserve even against yearlings! She was the WORST with shaving!!! What a nightmare! The judge suggested I feed beet pulp because it would help expand their rumens... Any thoughts on this as well?

I should have taken the pictures in the sun but after spending all day in the 90+ degree weather...


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

My last post update for my kids. These are pictures also taken this morning of our kids.

This first is the doeling I was waiting to be born for months. From the same breeder we purchased Shamu from. 


 

 

And these are all the kids in the pen. DH and DSs have been working in here and threw some things in the pen... Cleaned out now.
 Shamu is in the front, Muirne in the barrel, the young doeling laying down by the feed bag and the other doeling we picked up is behind Shamu.
 
 The other doeling is on the left. I really need a better picture of her.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 21, 2017)

Wait, one more post... 
When we took the goats to get their health certificates this is how they traveled. 
  

But DH and DS(16) built a goat pen on our little trailer on Friday for transporting from now on. This is how they went to and from the show.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, I am now getting dates for kiddings next Spring! 

I do not have updated photos but I will work on that. (meaning eventually sometime next year...) 

I watched Chloe getting bred on 9-29-17 giving us our first kidding date of 2-16-18.
Cinnful was next on 10-3-17, confirmed by my farm hand. Kidding date of 3-2-18.
Dunflaith was this morning, 10-6-17, confirmed by me. Kidding date 3-5-18.

I will watch in 21 days to see if they come into heat. If not, I will get a blood test confirmation in 30 days. Best part? I graduate this December so I wont be in school during kidding season this year!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 6, 2017)

Awesome, we wont breed until Nov 1st otherwise kidding happen when it's too cold!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 7, 2017)

@Hens and Roos , I can imagine! I would have preferred Dec/Jan kids but that didn't work out for me again this year. I have a warm kidding stall with a camera so as long as I know the due date, I do not have to worry about the cold.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 7, 2017)

That's good-makes it easier for you! 

Here by us, we are never sure what the weather will be- this past year it was cold into April .

We have a protected area that the does kid in with warming barrels and Dec/Jan for us means snow/cold(part of our job is to do snow removal so it works better for us end of March thru mid April)


----------

